# Sticky  New Threads - Please Read! Post car make and problem in title



## Midnight Tech

Please, please, PLEASE I ask that you folks start a new thread with your question rather than hijacking someone else's post...it makes things easier for others to find answers to their questions.


----------



## SABL

*Re: New Threads - Please Read!*

When starting a new thread, be sure to include:

Make of car
Model
Year
Engine size
*Mileage*


If you are unsure of any of the above info (except mileage), the VIN will provide the details....as long as the vehicle has not been modified!! In many cases the last 4 numbers will not be needed..... those are just the sequence numbers.


After giving the intimate details of your vehicle, proceed to list the symptoms:

What is happening??...(or not happening...:grin
When does the symptom occur??
What conditions were present when first noticed??


Depending on the nature of the problem, not all info will be needed. But, if it is engine or drive-train related, the more info you can give will save time in resolving your issue.


----------

